# Tadpole to Metamorph



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

So we have a great care sheet on eggs. I'd like to request one on the tadpole-to-metamorph stage.

I've got D.i."intermedius" about to morph out of the water. I'm concerned about the best proceedure for letting it come onto land, and how to best feed it when it gets there. I do not have springtail cultures, but could probably get some from the local leaf litter (I'm in florida).

Any tips?

-Afemoralis


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Afemoralis,

Congrats on the morphing intermedius. When my intermedius look like they are getting ready to transistion to land I place them in slanted containers with a little water in the bottom. I usually use the sandwich style containers. They can crawl right up the side onto land. I usually give them 2-3 days before I transfer them to a grow out container. I usually seed this with some springtails. Intermedius will start taking melanos pretty soon.

Good luck!

Luke


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Sea - there are some pics and info in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... +container

I have made morphing containers that I transfer tads into when they start to show signs their front legs are going to pop:

Top:








Side:


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Those look great! I'll have to throw something together pretty quick here... both front limbs came out today, within the space of an hour. When should I expect it to begin to feed? Does the tail absorbtion take some time, or will they be snapping at bugs right off?

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I would say at least 5-7 days before you need to begin to worry about feeding if the front legs popped today. I typically leave my froglets in the morphing containers for a couple of days after they have fully absorbed their tail before transferring them to froglet containers.

I would go ahead and seed some froglet containers with springtails now though to get them a good start once they do begin feeding.


----------



## Frogsarethashit (Jan 14, 2007)

Do they need to be fed springtails or would small fruitflies or 1-5 day old crickets work?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Depends on the species - but most frogs can take at least stunted/wingless Melanogaster upon morphing. Some of the smaller frogs (particularly Retics) may require springs to start off. 

I don't feed pinheads much - but 1 day pins are not that much larger than a good-sized springtail - so they would probably work fine. But with the tendency of fresh pinheads to drown in even the smallest droplets of water - it could be a pain.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The care sheet is in the works, just haven't had time to work on it/request use of pics/etc. Will be coming in the near future.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Those containers rock Oz! I'd use them if I could get eggs.... ugh...


----------

